# Well, I joined plenty of Flounders



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well see what happens. I found that the best sign for me, a Libra, is a Saggy woman, er a sagutarius woman lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

hope everything works for you and you find a good woman. you have likely had lots of mail by this time. I know I did after just an hour. you want to be careful. like OX said cull and cull some more. he could give you a few pointers if you are in earnest this time. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I aint bought a subscription yet, and until I do, I cant see much or do anything. I had one reply to my ad twice in 2hrs, but no pic, no interest. I sent 8. A couple others just showed head shots, and so no go with that either.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I thought you said you joined PoF years ago.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, I did, but they didn't remember, so why should I


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got as far with it then as I am now.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Why, on POF, do SO MANY men take 'selfies' in a bathroom???

Oh Oh Oh Oh and I have a question:

How many 'profiles' do you read and say "no" too before you find one that you say "hey, I'd really like to talk to this one"???


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Why, on POF, do SO MANY men take 'selfies' in a bathroom???
> 
> Oh Oh Oh Oh and I have a question:
> 
> How many 'profiles' do you read and say "no" too before you find one that you say "hey, I'd really like to talk to this one"???



Oh! The shirtless selfies of the guys are a personal pet peeve. Along with the obviously bitter and horribly written profiles lol and/or the pictures that are just sooo unflattering. I really think there are some nice guys there but they are so well hidden it's almost impossible to find them. I keep trying though lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

rkintn said:


> Oh! The shirtless selfies of the guys are a personal pet peeve. Along with the obviously bitter and horribly written profiles lol and/or the pictures that are just sooo unflattering. I really think there are some nice guys there but they are so well hidden it's almost impossible to find them. I keep trying though lol



I just don't understand why take a selfie in the bathroom, especially a PUBLIC one???

(( Cynical me thinks he's married and taking a selfie in he and his wife's master bathroom!!! ))


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dangit. I aint seen a bathroom took pic yet lol.

I didn't even post a profile. The thing froze up after I got the pics in. Guess the look of the pics caused the system to freeze up lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The one I said had posted me twice yesterday, I figured, that her looking for someone my age, she must have the big A


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Dangit. I aint seen a bathroom took pic yet lol.
> 
> I didn't even post a profile. The thing froze up after I got the pics in. Guess the look of the pics caused the system to freeze up lol


You probably won't see pics like LZ mentioned unless you are looking at the profiles of the MEN lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> The one I said had posted me twice yesterday, I figured, that her looking for someone my age, she must have the big A


Consistency, thy name is Bill.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

There were some losers on POF, but I met some really nice ladies, too. Of course not so many as there are here, but some.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whatcha talking about Chuck? Heck there aint a doz ladies on here that replys often enough to get a feel for them. I hope theres a few more than that on POF


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Another common theme.

A LOT of the profiles (mine is set, men 45-55) have the of themselves with their motorcycle, boat or car/truck in the back round. Most of those types of photos almost seem to highlight the vehicle more than the dude.

A LOT of bathroom selfies.
A LOT of man + vehicle....

I have to go check out what the women are doing........
OK so 90% of the women (age 45-55) are head shots ONLY and 5% are from the chest up only........
WOW.

This is so weird.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

What's weird? They're both showing off what they consider their assets. AND what they think the opposite sex will be interested in.

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess it's weird to me.
I don't care what the dude 'owns' (toys or otherwise) I don't care if he drives a beat up truck or a smart car.....I guess I find it kind of shallow that a female judges a man by what he owns?
I can't figure out if women's head shots are more for "hiding the extra weight" or because men only care what a female looks like, not her content?

I just find it all so weird.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

many of the women do care a lot about material things though. in fact, that's all some of them do care about. i have a couple friends who travel to florida every winter and I've heard their discussions about the men they were looking for and that they would first and foremost have to have a wide wallet. ~Georgia


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dang.
Women like that give us honest gals a tough way to go......


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I think if a woman showed a pic of herself making it look like she was wearing the confederate flag, and nothing else. That there says more than any words could ever say.
That tells me,,, she's not afraid of what others think. She's her own person.
But once ya got to know her, she's probably very strong willed, takes nothin off nobody. But will also stand by her man, and dare any woman to try and take him.
Just sayin


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Dang.
> Women like that give us honest gals a tough way to go......


LQTM 
Preach it, Sister Laura... It ain't no better for us guys, either. What with the usual suspicion over stereotypes, and then, the bitterness from being done wrong before, you mostly start two strikes down. When you start out that way, even an innocent, straight up, honest comment is looked at with suspicion. I'd say that's why lots of people get fed up with online sites.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I havnt seen any FULL chest shots yet. The few I guess would qualify, they wernt using them for advertising, it was just a camera shot of that area with what they considered appropriate clothing on and showing NOTHING. I have seen just the start of clevelage above the blouse. A HECK of a lot of them don't have pics, which I didn't have the first time around, but I would think that women think that its a major plus to be showing pics, where guys might not think of that so much.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Marshloft, as to your last posting. What IF her man is a Yankee lol


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Marshloft said:


> I think if a woman showed a pic of herself making it look like she was wearing the confederate flag, and nothing else.


Hot dang! I've always wanted to do the Lady Godiva thing on my horse; you just gave me the way to do it and not get arrested!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Is your hair long enough

Id hope not lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

DISCLAIMER
The above ONLY goes for any Lady Godiva lookalike. For any watching off of POF. I goes for Long Har


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Marshloft, as to your last posting. What IF her man is a Yankee lol


 Well,,, Isn't that her point? She's sayin, without sayin, not interested.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Once upon a time, long ago in the days before the internet...it wasn't much different than today, lol.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> They're both showing off what they consider their assets. AND what they think the opposite sex will be interested in.
> 
> Mon


Some things never change...just substitute cars for critters in the picture, lol. 

Back in the days of early Americana, cats were quite rare, expensive and extremely valuable as mousers. Domestic cats and dogs were an asset to any pioneer home. Both men on the left seem to be advertising, "This potential husband comes complete with a BIG mouser." :thumb:



.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

CajunSunshine said:


>


I'll take Number 3.5 please~ the lovely dog sitting by the door:thumb:


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Is your hair long enough
> 
> Id hope not lol


Forget it, Bill. No chance in Hades.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I see a lot of men posting "no game players".

What does that mean? 

I get the concept that they do not want someone to project themselves one way when in reality, they are nothing like that......

But what's 'playing games'?

Is it 'playing games' to send messages back and forth (like an email type conversation)?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I found, in times WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY past, that women think that, IF a guy seems interested in her, and then finds out something about her that he isn't interested in, and drops her, that she thinks that shes been (played), that he wasn't interested in her at all, was just passing time, OR just trying to see what all he could get accomplished.
I can see where guys would think it the same way.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Some women people might think I was playing them now with me putting pics in POF. Specially if they knew im not sure I could ever believe what a woman writes/says.

Women in there 80s/90s might think I was p teasing them by putting on my pics, and as yet not buying a membership to see what they say/are about.

Some women will be thinking that im just cruseing pics in here when I say im not interested in anyone outside of my living area. There gonna say, yeah right. IF he was REALLY interested in finding someone, distance wouldn't be any barrier what with my smoking hot bod.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Speaking of the last. I saw an old guy in his 60s wearing a shirt that said,

I LOVE MY SMOKIN HOT WIFE 

Guess that's the attitude to have, IF shell encourage to think that way lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw a T-shirt that said "I'm not gay, but twenty bucks is twenty bucks"


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> ....
> 
> Women in there 80s/90s might think I was p teasing them by putting on my pics, and as yet not buying a membership to see what they say/are about.
> ...


And then again, they may not care....

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Good one dad lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

You do not have to pay to join, contact or message anyone on plentyoffish. As for the pics, I have my mail settings fixed where a guy has to have a pic to contact me. It helps cut down on bots and scammers contacting me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I started out on POF, But they diverted me to a place called matefor1 or something like that. I thought they were the one and same.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well I started out on POF, But they diverted me to a place called matefor1 or something like that. I thought they were the one and same.


You really don't understand the internet do you??


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

As far as I know, they are not the same.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yer right Rich


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I saw a T-shirt that said "I'm not gay, but twenty bucks is twenty bucks"


Dangit, you owe me a beer for that one (I should know better than to read here and have a beer at the same time)


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't think FBB REALLY wants to find anyone....he just likes to look and comment about it. He would not be happy with anyone his own age because they don't match up with his "dreams".


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw where the one I went into was called Plenty Fish. I guess that's the way mate.1 scrapes off the barnicles from Plenty OF Fish.
I tried to get into POF last night BUT They remembered me from old and wanted my old password, and I don't know it, and they didn't have a place/way to retrieve it. Just my password, which I know.
You could be right, but I NEVER thought anyone (my own age matched up to my dreams.)


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> You could be right, but I NEVER thought anyone (my own age matched up to my dreams.)


 You're not alone FBB,,,, if we men could have stayed married for these last 40 years,,, it wouldn't matter if our wives got fat, had blotches all over their face, or any of the like.
We would have just looked at them as beauty marks, it what set them apart from all the other women.
Its just that we didn't get to get old and outta shape together. Thats the rub.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whatever you think marsh. Your sure entitled to your thoughts lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> You're not alone FBB,,,, if we men could have stayed married for these last 40 years,,, it wouldn't matter if our wives got fat, had blotches all over their face, or any of the like.
> We would have just looked at them as beauty marks, it what set them apart from all the other women.
> Its just that we didn't get to get old and outta shape together. Thats the rub.


Maybe this makes me shallow.......

My ex went bald. I didn't 'love' him less or look at him with less 'love'....it happened, it was out of his control. The End.
I had 3 children in 4 years. 
Went from 120lbs to 185lbs w/ the third.....I was huge-normous. 
1 year after she was born, I was 120 (it would have been sooner, but I was nursing, and had to eat right).
I made it a point to stay in shape / fit for my ex.
I did not want to become another "story around the water cooler about how the wife was overweight and lazy". 
I wanted for my ex to have, maybe not the most beautiful woman in the room, but definitely a very fit / in shape, wife on his arm.
So I am the same size today that I was in 1989. 

He, however, gained about 25lbs around the middle. Snored like a grizzly bear.....just looked sloppy; etc. 
It never 'bothered' me, like "hey buddy, you're gross" but it bothered me that he didn't care that his snoring kept me up all night / chased me to a different room.......and the 'spare tire' was not attractive at all.....
What really upset me is when he started working out, getting in shape (after about 6 years of being out of shape)........
I found out that was when he was having an affair. It was for 'her' not me.

I don't want to be with someone that is 'so comfortable' they let themselves go. Hair loss, wrinkles, etc....those things happen. 
It's not a thing you can control or avoid.......but to pack on the pounds or not care for yourself the same way you did at the beginning of the relationship? 
Not cool....

Oy.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep, That's what ive been saying for years, And been attacked relentlessly about it by the women. I guess its alright when the bad/fat example is a guy and not a woman


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yep, That's what ive been saying for years, And been attacked relentlessly about it by the women. I guess its alright when the bad/fat example is a guy and not a woman



She never said the extra weight bothered her. Just the snoring that was likely a result of it and his disregard for her comfort and well being. 

Expecting someone to overlook your physical state while putting them down over theirs is a different type of situation altogether.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mine went partially bald and put on a ton of weight. didn't bother me cause I knew I was everything to him. then he got cancer and lost the rest of his hair and lost every bit of weight and then some. if I could just have him back for one more day I wouldn't care how bald or slobby he looked. ~Georgia


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Maybe this makes me shallow.......
> 
> My ex went bald. I didn't 'love' him less or look at him with less 'love'....it happened, it was out of his control. The End.
> I had 3 children in 4 years.
> ...





FarmboyBill said:


> Yep, That's what ive been saying for years, And been attacked relentlessly about it by the women. I guess its alright when the bad/fat example is a guy and not a woman


Hope that helps!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

_"and the 'spare tire' was not attractive at all....."_


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> _"and the 'spare tire' was not attractive at all....."_


Nope, it wasn't.
And no, it wasn't attractive.
But I didn't have an affair, throw up every time I saw him, or even say "hey buddy, why don't you work that thing off".

I kept myself lean and fit for him, because lovED (ed as in past tense) him and wanted to look good FOR him.

He, however, didn't have the same consideration for me.
That was my point. Oy Vey


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I kept myself lean and fit for him, because lovED (ed as in past tense) him and wanted to look good FOR him.
> Oy Vey


 Well, some man will be fortunate to get what your ex didn't appreciate.
Not being sexist, knowing character and personality are valuable assets.
But men, by their very nature are visualist first.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

WARNING: Comments contain great generalizations.
IMHO, most dating sights are full of folks without assets, looking for a mate to support them. I haven't seen any where a guy or gal without a steady job, secure place to live or a reliable car is looking for the same.

OK, when you are 30, financial security isn't tops on everyone's list, but as the years tick by, no woman wants to take her dead husband's IRA and finance her new boyfriend's entertainment expenses. 

In the olden days, girls wouldn't date boys that couldn't afford to put gas in the car, buy dinner and a movie. Flowers and jewelry counted, too. This motivated most boys like nothing else. Perhaps it is primal. It has been said guys would take the bus and live under a bridge, if they could still get leied. This gets engrained. So, you end up with portraits that display the dude, with the "Hey, I have a good job and bought this" boat/motorcycle/sports car in the background. Just as women have been conditioned to measure their worth by their looks, so spend hours in facial artistry. 

Women don't want to date players. But if a guy is looking for a forever partner and just hasn't found the one that sparks his interest for more than a few weeks, a long history of short relationships tags him as a player. This is compounded by guys' instinct to chase. As a new relationship builds, minor differences are simply "interesting". If a relationship turns sexual too soon, she'll look easy. If that step in the relationship is placed far off in the future, he may lose interest altogether. But after sex, the prize is obtained, the chase has proved fruitful, and the mystery vanishes. If there isn't enough interest to sustain the relationship beyond that event, the relationship cools and the relationship ends. He is seen as a player, all he was after was one thing, etc. Often there is some truth to it.

Many women will not date a guy with fewer assets than she has. So, lets be up front about it. If you have a job, car, house and will only date some one with the same, clear the air right away.

I think starting out with a stated goal of LTR when you are on that sight to meet strangers is a bit of a lofty goal. Perhaps looking for someone that become a friend and perhaps bring happiness into each other's lives sounds a bit less daunting.

When disclosing body type, with a photo that only shows down to your second chin, the word "Average" must be kept in context. 60% of the adults in this country are obese or overweight, making that body type the average. So, if he/she isn't showing anything below the clavicle, you might want to put a dimmer switch on the bed room light.

This goes for guys and gals, it isn't what you've got, it is what you do with it. If a lady kept her figure, was great to look at, but no fun to be with, a guy's interest will wain. Often guys will work hard to obtain the nice things for his wife, but not have time to build their relationship. Relationships are complex, no one divorces because their partner got fat, got bald, snored or any other single complaint. Generally a handful of reasons and sometimes a bushel of reasons.

But, what FBB, me or any of the rest of you wanted/needed/required when we were young in a mate isn't the same as what we look for today. Recognize those changes, seek happiness, shed your regrets, surround yourself with interesting people and places. Don't worry about getting old, it doesn't last very long.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

EXTREMLY good post


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

If You want to be happy in this Life, think about what You can give*, and add to a relationship- not what You can get out of it. Your happiness will come from within You*


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Remember??? I told you all I found my feller on POF. On his profile he had posted a really dorky pic, but what he wrote in his profile was what drew me in. I had hoped he'd have a personality which transcends a dorky photo, so I took a chance on him. And he does have a great personality! We've been together 10 months now, and he moved me & my farm (and my goats!) to be with him in another state. We're both 62 yrs old, and act like teenagers. Goes to show; you never know!









My fellow with his 5-yr-old granddaughter.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Great news. Glad for ya.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You sure that's not your grand daughter? She smiles like you do, with your whole self.

Mon


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

As some of you know, I maintain a single profile on a site...well.. "maintain" is being used loosely. I check for messages when I remember...couple times a month.

I've come across just about every type of man, every "style" of communication, etc.

Still single lol

Haypoint made a lot of great points. I figure I'll meet someone one day...maybe soon...maybe when I'm 80. Until then I'm doing my own thing, have a couple of great guy friends who like a lot of the same things I do and have great conversations with.

The last interested party stopped speaking to me when he found out I was going on a vacation and I own a muscle car. Literally said, "I can't compete." huh. Whatever man, I guess if you can't hang that's just what that is.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can hang. I do lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WhyNot said:


> As some of you know, I maintain a single profile on a site...well.. "maintain" is being used loosely. I check for messages when I remember...couple times a month.
> 
> I've come across just about every type of man, every "style" of communication, etc.
> 
> ...


So curious:

From where did you draw your strength ?
Where do you meet people ?
If you had a bumpy past, how did you forgive and let go, and when did you KNOW you had forgiven and let go?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

If you "put it out to the universe" hoping that the right person is going to present themselves to you, if you are open to the opportunity, it is a delicate balance between available and desperate. If everyone you meet is looked at with a "this could be the one", it looks desperate. 
Dating sites are filled with those that are serious about having a long term relationship with someone they have not yet met. Sort of like hitch hiking. 
Most of us old folks realize that we are all about three diaper changes from being put in a nursing home, no matter the claimed devotion from our partner. So, a late in life relationship isn't about long term security. Most of us do just fine alone, but want to share our experiences with someone that can enhance the experience. Being alone isn't being lonely. Learn the difference.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> So curious:
> 
> From where did you draw your strength ?
> Where do you meet people ?
> If you had a bumpy past, how did you forgive and let go, and when did you KNOW you had forgiven and let go?


I heard something once on the radio (I log a lot of miles so lots of talk radio), that stuck in my head. "People are not designed to forget, so we have to forgive". Smart man.

It is incredible how freeing it is to forgive those who hurt you so deeply that you think there's no way to survive it. Been there, done that. Here's how I do it:

Pick the person who is the worst offender. Start running the scenario through your head of the nastiness, but intersperse frequently with I FORGIVE YOU. Shout it. Keep conjuring the bald-face lies you were told, I FORGIVE YOU. Picture the alcohol fueled rants, cheating, (whatever the issues), I FORGIVE YOU. Lather, rinse, repeat.

It may take days, and is best done where no one can hear you; you will be looking like a crazy woman ranting and screaming I forgive you, but it works. Just thinking it doesn't work, you have to scream it until the words don't even seem to make sense anymore. But, oh the blessed relief when the weight of that falls off your shoulders! THAT is when you know you have forgiven yourself for carrying that burden.

It's an ongoing process, but be vigilant that every time that person pops in your head, I forgive you is right on its heels. At some point you'll think of that person, and there will be no hatred or pain, just indifference. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well I started out on POF, But they diverted me to a place called matefor1 or something like that. I thought they were the one and same.


 Could have been worse. When they decided they didn't want you be glad they didn't redirect you to a site called "Old Farts Seeking New Flames" or such.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations, to both of you.



nehimama said:


> Remember??? I told you all I found my feller on POF. On his profile he had posted a really dorky pic, but what he wrote in his profile was what drew me in. I had hoped he'd have a personality which transcends a dorky photo, so I took a chance on him. And he does have a great personality! We've been together 10 months now, and he moved me & my farm (and my goats!) to be with him in another state. We're both 62 yrs old, and act like teenagers. Goes to show; you never know!
> 
> My fellow with his 5-yr-old granddaughter.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> From where did you draw your strength ?


The only place humans store it  Within myself.



Laura Zone 5 said:


> Where do you meet people ?


In general? Wherever there are people where I am at, I've met them there.



Laura Zone 5 said:


> If you had a bumpy past, how did you forgive and let go,


You cannot forgive other people. You can only realize the truth, put truth in perspective and forgive yourself.



Laura Zone 5 said:


> and when did you KNOW you had forgiven and let go?


When I feel the burden I placed on myself off, feel taller, lighter and happier...back to being me. Then I know I have worked through it and let it go.


Everything in life is transitory Laura. It's all temporary. It also flies by while we hold grudges and place blame. We hold ourselves back, we stop our growth and keep happiness at arms length. Society is wired to this message as we consume it daily in media, religion, mass misconceptions, etc.

If it's not moving you forward, it's holding you back.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll get on those sites about once a year. Seems the same people, same photos from years ago. What I've found is 2 types of men on there my age. One, if the man seems to have a life ie, not looking for a sugar mama, he's got major narcissist issues or some crazy mental issue or just wants to play. Not looking for true love partnership. The other half pretend they have a life but the more you see through them, the more lies you find. They need support of some sort, financial, control etc. or they are an alcoholic/drug user. 

I might stay on the site a few weeks before I give up. Too depressing realizing what the sea holds for me. Lol. I saw few guy friends i know on there. All lied. One said he was 44 when he's 53. The other was chatting with Christian lady looking for a "God first" man. Well this friend was not "God first" but he was pretending wasting her time. Grrr. 

Last month my sister tried setting me up with her " friend". He was 10 years older but looked and acted 50 years older. No conversation, mocked projects I'm working on, only spoke to brag or complain. Lol. 

I'll stay single, thank you


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Usually the ones that talk about god the most are the ones to run away from the fastest


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wQFaX83l1E[/ame]

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


WhyNot said:


> Usually the ones that talk about god the most are the ones to run away from the fastest


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> Usually the ones that talk about god the most are the ones to run away from the fastest


Truer words were never typed!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't run lol


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe that's your problem Bill. You don't run when you should.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

There's two ways to run.....


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> Usually the ones that talk about god the most are the ones to run away from the fastest


 That's a blanket statement that altho may be true, should be backed up by
why you feel that way. Its like you begrudge any man that happens to have God in his life.
That being said, I as a man, have a difficult time with women when they speak christianese all the time. It gets old real quick, especially after you realize away from church and/or their friends. They aren't who or what they proclaim to be.
Just saying that works both ways. And don't belittle a man just because he happens to have God in his life.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Marshloft said:


> That's a blanket statement that altho may be true, should be backed up by
> why you feel that way. Its like you begrudge any man that happens to have God in his life.
> That being said, I as a man, have a difficult time with women when they speak christianese all the time. It gets old real quick, especially after you realize away from church and/or their friends. They aren't who or what they proclaim to be.
> Just saying that works both ways. And don't belittle a man just because he happens to have God in his life.


Hi there. Doesn't seem like I need to back up why I feel that way at all since you seem to understand what I said very well from your response. I wasn't speaking about just men. It also wasn't a personal comment to you Marsh.

People who talk about their god too much with too much emphasis on how great of a person they are because they believe in one and worship one are usually the people that live their life no where near what they say they do and\or are narrow minded over sensitive emotionally jacked up people.

So again, the more someone talks about their god the further you usually want to stay away from them. The more someone talks about one thing over another with any sort of fanaticism are also usually wise to stay away from.

It's a communication phenomenon of those who have something wrong/something to hide.

There is a difference between believing in something and expressing your passion for it and mouthing something over and over again for the sake of saying it hoping it will be true one day. Most people who repeat something with fanaticism, obsession...something is wrong with them. It may not be a big thing that is wrong but usually it's an emotional trauma or ignorance.

Every man and woman I have ever met that expressed themselves in obsessive emotional ways.....something was deeply wrong in their life.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Marshloft said:


> That's a blanket statement that altho may be true, should be backed up by
> why you feel that way. Its like you begrudge any man that happens to have God in his life.
> That being said, I as a man, have a difficult time with women when they speak christianese all the time. It gets old real quick, especially after you realize away from church and/or their friends. They aren't who or what they proclaim to be.
> Just saying that works both ways. And don't belittle a man just because he happens to have God in his life.


Yes, there does seem to be quite a difference between the "convenient Christians" and those who strive to understand how God works in their lives.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah. I was taken to the cleaners by a self-professed God-fearing ?Christian? who "God Blessed" you at every turn. Yet another Christian, bible-quoting fellow put up fencing for my farm. At a fair price & a job well-done.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

boy did this posting take a turn lol


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

nehimama said:


> Yeah. I was taken to the cleaners by a self-professed God-fearing ?Christian? who "God Blessed" you at every turn. Yet another Christian, bible-quoting fellow put up fencing for my farm. At a fair price & a job well-done.


Hang with me for a moment.
I've been involved in the Draft Horse breeding business for 40 years. Sadly, many breeders have been only interested in one thing, height. Nothing else mattered as long as it was tall. As a result, over a few years, many other traits have taken a back seat to size. Hoof quality is gone, soundness is questionable. So we end up with a lot of poor quality horses that meet the single trait: tall.

I think when a person puts it out there that they want a God-fearing mate, many other traits take a back seat. Faith is not visible, it remains in one's heart. So, when you want an honest, compassionate mate, but you ask for a Christian, you get a wolf in sheep's clothing.

I prefer a person that lives by the ten commandments over a person that only attends Church once a week.

BTW, Bill, had any nibbles?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hundreds Haypoint. Havnt answered any yet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

and why haven't you answered and started culling? you never know if your gem is there or not this way. isn't that what you joined for? by the way how is the house situation coming along? I haven't read the bank thread in a couple days. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to why, It feels odd to me to tell a woman im staying at my DDs house.

SECOND, I havnt heard from someone who seems to be a farm/gardener/homesteader type. I HAVE screened several that are in the area I requested, BUT, ALSO< To tell the truth, AFTER all this time, im afraid to dive in with somebody I don't know. TO TELL THE TRUTH< Im likely going to bow out. I joined at a weak, meloncoly moment, that never lasts.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> As to why, It feels odd to me to tell a woman im staying at my DDs house.
> 
> SECOND, I havnt heard from someone who seems to be a farm/gardener/homesteader type. I HAVE screened several that are in the area I requested, BUT, ALSO< To tell the truth, AFTER all this time, im afraid to dive in with somebody I don't know. TO TELL THE TRUTH< Im likely going to bow out. I joined at a weak, meloncoly moment, that never lasts.


Oh, f'r Pete's Sake! Please DON'T just "dive in"! Go slowly, meet a few, and start culling. Best of luck!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nah, it was a depressing point in my life when I joined, and im over it now.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Most children would never leave the nest, if life at home with mommy and daddy were easy. 
Never thought about it the other way around. If living with your children were easy maybe some would find it hard to get on with their lives. I don't know, never thought about it much.

But, Bill, if you are currently "between residences" so to speak, that might be a good thing. Figuring out where to live is a problem for those long distance relationships. I have had friends that gave up a new relationship because they couldn't agree on where to live. One old guy from up north met a gal in Florida. She seemed to like the up north summers and he liked the Florida winters, but neither would give up their home. Another couple couldn't agree on where to live. She had a nice modular in town with a nice neat yard and he had 80 acres and a new house with a big shop and wood heat, 10 miles out of town. Neither would give up their home.

In a lot of the personal ads that I've read, the common theme is a gal with lots or potential and no assets wanting to step into a life-long relationship and share my assets. Fine when you are 20 or 30, perhaps even 40. But at 50 or 60, I don't need the extra dependent to check on my income tax form.

But, Bill, you sound like you are free to go, set up housekeeping with any kind hearted gal willing to take in a long in the tooth guy with the gift of gab and see if you can use your farm skills to tidy up the place while you figure out what you want to do when you grow up.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ha h ha lol, I think?? As to your last, Ive yet to meet anybody who had a farm that could use my farm skills.
The rest of it, im not sure I understood, OR how it applied. Sorry. Getting long in the tooth, and short in them er, nivvermind lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

only because you never looked in the right place and at the right people. you and her could have had a prosperous farm now in Oklahoma sp?or where ever.fully paid for. you had your sights always set on some sweet young thing ( who most likely would have been useless for you)while overlooking the best. in the end you didn't get anything and you wont at this point. 

I'm an hopeless romantic and I believe there were several ladies(and I do mean ladies ) here over the years that you could have made a life with. one in particular. the sweetest kindest. hard working woman(that was what you always wanted wasn't it)? she knew quite a bit herself but I'm sure she could have benefitted from your expertise. who couldn't have ? too late though she already found herself a good man and is very happy. I do wish you the best though. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1 I don't know who your talking about Annie

#2 I don't want to met someone from who knows where. I lived between 50 and 80 miles away from me. They might or might not come home to me once a year. I finally realized that IF I wanted to be near my kids, I would have to move up to be near them. I don't want to met someone from a great distance because she would rightly want to see her kids on occasion, and IF they were like mine, she might have to drive great distances to see them. I don't want to be a part of that. That's why Ive been looking at a localized area around where I live.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

So, you put location as your top priority. Understanding that limits your options a great deal, right?
Just as an example, let's imagine I'm a well past middle aged guy that can talk up a storm, but not much of an income and sort of short on assets. Let's take another step and imagine there are a few hundred women out there that want a man around so bad they'd gladly wash his shorts, listen to his stories and cook meals. Rumor has it this guy wants a gal that knows when to push away from the table. 

I'll bet out of that few hundred, a few might be down right enjoyable to be with and help make a guy's life worth living.

But when your net only reaches just past the end of the driveway (20 miles or so) those requirements become nearly impossible to find. 

That leaves you with three choices. Be less picky, figure a way to get someone from afar to move to you or plan on being alone. 

Finding a sane woman to give up her home, move to your location, near your family, to help support you, clean you up a bit, be a helpful companion and fall in love with you, is by most accounts a long shot.

Greatest odds are that you settle with the first offer you get and hold on for dear life, lest she get away.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id have you know that theres around a doz that fall in that 40 mile area. A couple who mention gardening as a pastime. 
I guess I can live, for now, with, out of your 3 choices, that Ill take door #3. lol


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't understand why guys post the pics they do. Sometimes they look angry, scarey or high. I'm not savvy with a camera either, but I know how to find a friend who'll take one of me. 

Here's some tips men, SMILE, put on a clean shirt, trim the hair/beard/stash if it's way out of control, look like you WONT ax murder a woman please.

Take the time to actually READ the woman's profile. She could have some crucial info in there that you need to know so you are not wasting each others time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I suppose many of mine fell into your classification SD. They were taken for other reasons than to put in a singles thingie. I don't smile much, especially being alone for so long, I havnt much reason to, so consequently, I forget to smile in pics sometimes, BUT the pics I took mostly were period pics and back then men didn't smile for the camera. Women either mostly.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

summerdaze said:


> I can't understand why guys post the pics they do. Sometimes they look angry, scarey or high. I'm not savvy with a camera either, but I know how to find a friend who'll take one of me.
> 
> Here's some tips men, SMILE, put on a clean shirt, trim the hair/beard/stash if it's way out of control, look like you WONT ax murder a woman please.
> 
> Take the time to actually READ the woman's profile. She could have some crucial info in there that you need to know so you are not wasting each others time.


Lots of times guys don't see the world as women see the world. Sometimes we just don't think.
My neighbor, 70 years old and been single a long time, got on one of the dating sites. Met a woman and they started emailing back and forth. Started to look like she'd come pay a visit or he go there. He had always lived in a remote area and didn't like those lights in the yard that stay on all night. Even when the outside air was cool, he liked to keep a window open at least a little, for the fresh air. All fairly normal. But then in an email, he asked her, without explanation, if there were any security lights around her house and did she sleep with a window open a bit. He wanted to be sure they would be compatible. Never heard another word from her. :nono:


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Woops, guess I'm late to the party. It seems to have taken a more personal turn, lol!

Bill, I think you like the IDEA of having a woman in your life, but probably just don't want to do the work. I understand that to a degree. But they are honestly NOT gonna just walk up to your front door. 

I've realized in my own life, that if I have to finish out the remainder of my life alone, that it was my choice. If I was too scared, too lazy, didn't take a chance b/c I didn't think I was good enough, too narrow minded, too particular, or anything else that holds me back, then I WILL finish out alone. And if you don't overcome whatever holds you back, you will too.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Haypoint, that is tragically sad and funny at the same time! Poor ol' guy didn't think that one through, did he!?


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I smile everyday, living a life free of drama and fluff, unencumbered by a "relationship". Besides the fact that there aren't many pics of me available, I'm guessing it would be wrong to post a current pic of me smiling, LOL. 

BTW, trolling the sites (3) only produces one person I'd bother to go an inch out of my way to meet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SD As to your first, I agree with you
As to the second. I agree also, and am ready to accept that Ill likely end up by myself


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

haypoint said:


> He had always lived in a remote area and didn't like those lights in the yard that stay on all night. Even when the outside air was cool, he liked to keep a window open at least a little, for the fresh air. All fairly normal. But then in an email, he asked her, without explanation, if there were any security lights around her house and did she sleep with a window open a bit. He wanted to be sure they would be compatible. Never heard another word from her. :nono:


About spit my coffee out. Yeah....context is an elusive thing sometimes.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Somehow, in society, being alone has a depressing tone to it. Married couples look at their single friends with sadness.

But, most of us single folks realize that no matter how long the marriage, how strong the bond you might imagine, most older folks in a relationship are about three diaper changes away from being put in a home.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmgal said:


> Well this friend was not "God first" but he was pretending wasting her time. Grrr.



How do you know ?
How do you know he isn't god first ?
How do you know he was wasting her time ?


----------

